# Veneers - who has had them done?



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone had vaneers done before?

I really want to get my top front 6 and maybe bottom front 6 done. My teeth are not bad now but I really want them done and have a perfect smile (even though my missus says I never ever smile lol )

I'm just after some reall life info on it from people that have had them done. What's involved, cost???

Thanks


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd like to get some info on this too!

At a minimum I want my top front 4 done. Smashed one on a goal post and never looked right since.

If I remember rightly, didn't Tommy10 get his done last year?

I have heard going to Poland or Serbia etc is a good idea with teeth.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't minds travelling it would probably work out an awful lot cheaper even after flights and accomadation.

A lass at work has had them done and they look amazing.


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

I priced 1 privately to cover a dark coloured tooth I have,,£295,, :blink:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jazzmc said:


> I priced 1 privately to cover a dark coloured tooth I have,,£295,, :blink:


Jesus!! Might aswel pay £2 for some tipex!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just had a bridge done on my front top 4 teeth at a cost of £1250 the price I was given for veneers was £2000 a tooth


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

you vain twaat.

A dentist told me they are quite painful and lots of hassle, lots of drill work and discomfort thats all i know. Just get the fckers bleached


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Im hoping the NHS are going to pay for mine,or its Tippex for me too lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just found the thread I mentioned:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/143594-flashing-gnashers-d.html

I think I would probably fly somewhere and get it done.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skinso said:


> I've just had a bridge done on my front top 4 teeth at a cost of £1250 the price I was given for veneers was £2000 a tooth


Seriously???!!! I thought the going rate was about 500 per tooth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

skinso said:


> I've just had a bridge done on my front top 4 teeth at a cost of £1250 the price I was given for veneers was £2000 a tooth


2k a tooth!!! wtf where was that?

i was quoted £650 per tooth that was by a top harley street dentist


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you vain twaat.
> 
> A dentist told me they are quite painful and lots of hassle, lots of drill work and discomfort thats all i know. Just get the fckers bleached


I have used teeth whitening kits before so so cheap on eBay and they were fantastic and they were seriously white but I just want that perfect smile all perfectly straight and nice lol.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.cosmeticdentistryguide.co.uk/veneers.html £300-1500 per tooth


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah well lets face it guys we are british and known throughout the world especially america for having shyt teeth. lol.

That's there biggest insult they have to us it's funny


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sister got her top n bottom done for 24k i could never afford that price, she has had loads of pain since she got em done tbh, i know people who have been to a place in turkey to get them done and it was very cheap and look as good if not better than what my sister paid!!

I would love to get mine done, i hate my teeth, think i will look to save and get them done abroad this year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Sister got her top n bottom done for 24k i could never afford that price, she has had loads of pain since she got em done tbh, i know ppl have who have been to a place in turkey that do then cheap as fook, and they look just as good as my sisters


Thats insane!!

Can you find out where by any chance mate. I may need to do it in this country as want to pay monthly.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats insane!!
> 
> Can you find out where by any chance mate. I may need to do it in this country as want to pay monthly.


Will have a nose later on see if i can find out where this place is, she got her top teeth sorted for 1500 they looked super white too!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Sister got her top n bottom done for *24k* i could never afford that price, she has had loads of pain since she got em done tbh, i know people who have been to a place in turkey to get them done and it was very cheap and look as good if not better than what my sister paid!!
> 
> I would love to get mine done, i hate my teeth, think i will look to save and get them done abroad this year


24,000 what? POUNDS!? :scared:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Will have a nose later on see if i can find out where this place is, she got her top teeth sorted for 1500 they looked super white too!


Awesome. I can go an get that done now lol. Might drive if its much cheaper an sleep in the car the night and drive home the day after lol.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got my top 4 front teeth done mate. £600 for the lot, including a wax model made beforehand so as I could see what they would look like. Involved skimming the front of the teeth down and waiting 10 days for the labs to make the veneers. Teeth were sensitive to the cold for a few weeks after that they were jackpot.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kermit2 said:


> Got my top 4 front teeth done mate. £600 for the lot, including a wax model made beforehand so as I could see what they would look like. Involved skimming the front of the teeth down and waiting 10 days for the labs to make the veneers. Teeth were sensitive to the cold for a few weeks after that they were jackpot.


Where was this done mate. Cheap or what!!!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just at my regular dentist mate


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Kermit2 said:


> Got my top 4 front teeth done mate. £600 for the lot, including a wax model made beforehand so as I could see what they would look like. Involved skimming the front of the teeth down and waiting 10 days for the labs to make the veneers. Teeth were sensitive to the cold for a few weeks after that they were jackpot.


Just in the process of getting mine done, hoping mine just cost this much. Did you not get your other teeth whitened?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have used teeth whitening kits before so so cheap on eBay and they were fantastic and they were seriously white but I just want that perfect smile all perfectly straight and nice lol.


How dangerous are these? Ive been using mine for 2 weeks now and my teeth feel dehydrated and weird. Fcking white as **** though tho lol


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> Just in the process of getting mine done, hoping mine just cost this much. Did you not get your other teeth whitened?


Yes had them whitened about 3 months earlier but wasn't happy as they were like Simon cowells and they looked unnatural to me.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Sister got her top n bottom done for 24k i could never afford that price, she has had loads of pain since she got em done tbh, i know people who have been to a place in turkey to get them done and it was very cheap and look as good if not better than what my sister paid!!
> 
> I would love to get mine done, i hate my teeth, think i will look to save and get them done abroad this year


Wow 24 lumps to get your teeth done, think I'd want all mine pulled and replaced with new top notch ones for that :lol:

I'm the same as you mate, absolutely hate my teeth and they're in a terrible state. I should have got a brace when I was a kid but I refused, then I got butchered by the navy dentist when I was in there and never went for about 9 years. Sugary drinks and **** foods meant my mouth was in a right mess.

If I could get my fronts top & bottom pulled out and replaced for a few grand I would. Think going abroad is the way now though and they do some good deals in Bulgaria and that. Heard of some people going Thailand to get it done, that would be the best coup. Do a couple weeks in Bangkok and that then get your teeth done before you go home


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hated my teeth through my whole childhood. I've so far paid £8500ish to have them put right. Still not there got about 4ks worth of work left. I've got 3 implants, 4 veneers, a bridge I wore a brace for a year. Best money I ever spent. I know it's shallow and vain but when your called billy Bob through out childhood it Plays on your mind as an adult.

Went to Bulgaria last year to see my wife's parents who have moved there spoke with dentist friend of theirs and he said to have the same work over there even with Bulgarian seeing me as a big pay day. All of the work would cost no more than £1k!!

Going back to Bulgeria in the summer and will be having implant veneers and teeth whiting cost about £200!

If you need work done get a holiday out of it too, I can't believe how much cheaper it is to have the work done.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah. Who ever said having vaneers is painful is talking bs. One of the most pain free and less invasive dental procedures there is. All the work is done below the gum line and under a local anesthethic(?) absolutely no pain what's so ever and instant very dramatic results.

Try having implants now that painfull for about a week!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultra Soft said:


> Hated my teeth through my whole childhood. I've so far paid £8500ish to have them put right. Still not there got about 4ks worth of work left. I've got 3 implants, 4 veneers, a bridge I wore a brace for a year. Best money I ever spent. I know it's shallow and vain but when your called billy Bob through out childhood it Plays on your mind as an adult.
> 
> Went to Bulgaria last year to see my wife's parents who have moved there spoke with dentist friend of theirs and he said to have the same work over there even with Bulgarian seeing me as a big pay day. All of the work would cost no more than £1k!!
> 
> ...


Got a website for them?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Got a website for them?


No sorry pal. It's been booked through my wife's parents.small town called Dupnista. (really not a tourist place) Emailed dental notes over to wife's parents and letting them sort it for me as they speak the lingo and it will be a friend that does the work.

By local standards what I am paying is still expensive. But saving me several thousand. Win win situation I say.

Pretty sure if you google cosmetic dentistry Bulgeria then you will get lots of options.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Found this:

http://www.treatmentabroad.com/cost/dentistry-abroad-cost/veneers/

Looks like a trip to Malaysia is in order soon.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.treatmentabroad.com/cost/dentistry-abroad-cost/veneers/
> 
> Looks like a trip to Malaysia is in order soon.


Looks good to me I will keep this in mind if I ever want mine done


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't veneers have to be replaced after a number of years?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I saved myself some cash and got these on Ebay


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> I saved myself some cash and got these on Ebay


AWESOME!

Yes i think they do need to be replaced but not for a long long time!!

They act the same as real teeth in the way they react to sugars, being cleaned etc so last as long.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Don't veneers have to be replaced after a number of years?


Can last up to 20 years I was told by my dentist


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Would love to get mine done. My teeth are not so bad at all, but who doesnt want that perfect smile.

A mate of mine, his parents have a gaf in Turkey, his Da gets dental work done there all the time and rate it highly! I would have been a big cautious of going abroad because if they **** up its alot harder to persue it! At least at home you can bang the dentists door down untill you get them fixed, not quite as easy if his surgery is in turkey...

If getting them done is it just necessary to get the front few done? Like if you bottom teeth dont show when you smile is it just a case of getting the front 6 or so done and whitening the rest?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Would love to get mine done. My teeth are not so bad at all, but who doesnt want that perfect smile.
> 
> A mate of mine, his parents have a gaf in Turkey, his Da gets dental work done there all the time and rate it highly!* I would have been a big cautious of going abroad because if they **** up its alot harder to persue it!* At least at home you can bang the dentists door down untill you get them fixed, not quite as easy if his surgery is in turkey...
> 
> If getting them done is it just necessary to get the front few done? Like if you bottom teeth dont show when you smile is it just a case of getting the front 6 or so done and whitening the rest?


Was going to post that, alot of people are going abroad to have cosmetic procedures done cheaply but when they go wrong the place were they get it done doesn't want to know, so the NHS has to pick up the bill :nono:

I have really bad teeth, but i hate going to the dentist...so having them electively drilled to the size of a pencil width and then have caps on them would be a nightmare. Plus i saw on a tv programmed that the cost to get your full set doen can be £20K+!

I had a few 'white' fillings done as i thought i had too many 'metal' ones and it looked bad....now apparently the white fillings are not long lasting so i need to replace 4 of them, not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

In saying that though mate, i do work with a few polish who say the level of care is very good. I think the likes of malaysia would be a bit bogey but i reckon if it is in the EU you should be ok. Maybe it is just that we consider the care inferior but have no real justification.

i dunno..


----------

